# New Archer Questions



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm getting back into archery, sort of. Introduction first. My brother was killed in a car accident about 16 years ago while returning from bow hunting for elk in Logan canyon. Msort y older brother used his bow and shot a deer with it and then it sat. I moved out here and there are a lot of opportunities to archery hunt out here. I asked my parents for his bow and got it fixed up, well, I got the string back on the cams and stuff. 

Anyway, the bow is an old Cougar. It's draw poundage is about 65 lbs. I wouldn't mind it being a little less, especially for turkeys. I don't know how to do the adjustments. 

Now, here's my questions: There are quite a few so I'll number them. 

1) Peep Sight- It's old and sometimes hard to see out of when I draw. What's the advantages and disadvantages of a peep sight verses an anchor point? 

2) Sights, I have the old pin sights, and can be a bit difficult to see through the peep sight. What are my options for sights?

3) Finger draw or release. I purchased a release, but I'm not sure how I like it.....yet. What's the advantages of that?

4) With the release, it makes it a bit more difficult to draw back, or I'm not used to it. I have a caliper release. Is that the right thing to have? 

5) I feel like the release makes the draw length a bit long.... Is there a way to adjust the draw length by like an inch? 

6) The arrow rest: There is an old rest on it and the arrows don't stay too well on it as it stands currently. Can I adjust it? Is there a better option for the rest now? Whisker Bisquit? What else is out there?

I don't know a more avid bunch of bow hunters than you guys so, I'd like your opinions. I realize that a lot of the questions are opinion questions, but I'd like to get the pros and cons of each of the questions.

I used to shoot a lot. I've been out of the habit for a while now and so I haven't kept up on the technology and technique like I should have. I'd love to get into the sport more because out here it extends the hunting season a lot. I have a statewide deer hunt that goes from August-December 31. I'm having a lot of fun scouting and I believe the area that I've rifled hunted will be perfect for deer. 

I've shot three deer in the last two years and they have all been killed within 15 yards of each other. The shots were 16, 50, and 30 yards respectively. I know that I can make those shots with a bow if I practice enough. 

Thanks for your help guys. 

Caddis8


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Sorry no one has gotten back to you yet on this. I wish somebody would have so you weren't stuck with my advice. Anyways, here it goes:

It sounds like you are starting from square one. When I did that, I teamed up with my older brother. This did a lot for me. First, he acted as personal mentor to me. Second, he got me into the holy brother/sisterhood of the archery world. I was able to attend a bunch of shoots and meet some great folks. I got a lot of personal advice and hands on experience. I took what I liked and discarded what didn't work for me. 

So........ hitch your wagon to a star. Take your bow as is, find a shop, find some competitive shoots that are going on and dive in. I am always amazed at how helpful the archery community is. The more you shoot around these folks the more you will get. 

Hope this makes sense and or helps.

idiot


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Not to disagree, but there's a lot of B.S. and nonsense out there. The pro shop that gets most of my business is the one where I can get an "I don't know." as an answer to one of my questions because chances are that the guy who knows everything really doesn't know much of anything.

I had a lot to learn when I switched to compound archery and the best source of info for me was the Internet. (And archery is expensive enough without paying for a bunch of books.) Not saying that anything on the Net is solid info, but there's enough that you can cross reference, sort fact from opinion and get the general idea...at least enough to demystify the whole business.

Here's just a couple links for you:

http://www.huntersfriend.com/
http://bowhuntingmag.com/tactics/tune_0112/


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Howdy. I''ve been hunting with a bow for 45 years. Have taught a few younger guys. If ya turn the allen heads down on the limbs you can decrease the poundage. Most of the older Cougars don't have the module system to increase or decrease the draw, like the new ones. I myself, shoot fingers, It works for me. My kids and grand sons shoot wilth a Cobra realease, it works for them, To me the realease feels un natural. Sounds like your deer harvest has been good. I don't shoot sites; but my boys shoot the fiber optics. They love em. and they can out shoot this old man, But when the lighting is low, I think I have an advantage.But it works for them I guess. what I'am saying ,what works for you . stay with it. what you feel isn't working, change it.I shoot a wisker bisq rest ,my kid shoot a botech rest. One thing you want to do is PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE.with what feels good to you, Also, sorry about your brother, my heart goes out to you and your family, Let me tell ya, you will feel him every time your on the mountain.


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Well first on the statewide hunt does not go till december. It goes till sept. Then a extended hunt opens To make that clear. 

I shoot a diamond black ice compound. I will tell you that I cant shoot that thing for nothing with fingers. I can shoot my carp bow all day long using fingers but I cant hit a block target at 40 yards using fingers. Where as with my black ice I can hit the black dot 8 out of 10 times. So If I were you I would use a release aid. MHO

For the peep sight I use a new product called the string splitter I love it. It gives you 100 times more view then a normal peep sight. But you have to order those online. Not very many people know about them. If interested look at the string splitter post. But a ragular peep works just fine. I have not tried the anchor point. 

A release does make it a little longer of a draw length. With the bow you are using I am not sure if the draw length can be changed because of how old it is. Take it to your loacal archery shop and they could tell ya. Another way to change it is shoot a diffrent release they make them as short as where you would be using fingers. 

IMHO I think a wisker biscut is a piece of $#!T product. Ther is a lot better out there. Drop aways are nice but rests with the double prong works well also as long as you can keep your fletchings from hitting them. 

Sights I would invest in a decent pair of sights. I think that is what makes it or breaks it for me. I just put a pair of tru glow 7 pin and that string splitter on my bow and I am shooting better then ever. Tru glow makes a good sight for about 35 dollars.

You will get use to the way the release feels I guarantee that. Sorry to here about your brother I had the same thing happen to my little brother after a month in acoma he came out of it and is doing great now. Make sure you practice practice Practice like old fudd said. Thats where you will become good.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

lionhunter said:


> Well first on the statewide hunt does not go till december. It goes till sept. Then a extended hunt opens To make that clear.


Wow! That was nice of you to look up the NEBRASKA regulations for caddis!
:wink:


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

O I thought he moved to utah. OOPS


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Dear Fin,

I am going to have to ask you to never ever disagree with me ever again. No matter how slightly your opinion may differ. I was the first to reply to his post so whatever I say must be what he uses as the gospel truth. Thank you very much. The internet...please.

Your dear bluegrass buddy,

Mr. With a bow.

ps. caddis, always listen to what finn says. I am not sure I have ever disagreed with what he has said.

And I would put more of an emphasis on listening to what experienced hunting buddies (i.e. epek) have to say as opposed to pro shops.


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for your responses already.

A couple more questions:

The guy at the shop said that he wasn't sure I could shoot carbon arrows. Why would I not be able to?

I would like to learn more about the technical stuff on my bow. My bow is a Couger M6 by Martin. I can't find anything online about it...probably because it's old. 

With an older bow, what are the limitations I'll face as far as sights and rests go. Am I pretty much stuck with what I've got? 

If I use an anchor point the draw length is probably ok. I need to get out and shoot. But, I know that if I can't see the pins from my current peep sight, it won't go that well. 

Keep the responses coming. I need to learn all I can. I think that if I can get good at it, then I'll most likely hunt archery primarily. 

However, to be fair to the animals, I need to be as consistent as possible to that when I have an opportunity to shoot at an animal, the arrow goes where it is intended to go. Yes, there are user errors and everyone has made a poor shot in their lifetime, so I need to take that into account. But I need to practice and practice until I'm not concerned about where the arrow will go, and be more concerned with where the arrow needs to go to have the cleanest kill possible.

Thanks for the reading Finn. Mucho appreciated.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> ps. caddis, always listen to what finn says.


Not to disagree... :lol:

There are really only two times when you should listen to me and do what I say. One is if I say, "Pass that bottle over here." and the other is if I say, "Run!"


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

In my aged state, thus gaining a bit of experience in such matters, I feel it is important to actually start running, and making sure I am up to a good speed before I yell, "run".

If someone told you you can't shoot carbon arrows, that is a good indication that they don't have any in inventory.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

My thought is to not throw good money after bad. I used to have a Cougar by Martin. It was many bows ago. If it has sentimental value then keep it and hang it on the wall for the memories. Go out and get a NEW bow. You don't have to get an expensive bow to have one that will out shoot the Cougar by 10 times. The new sight windows, rests, let off and speed are HUGE compared to a few years ago. If you try to save money by just getting the Cougar set up to a more up to date confifuration, then you are throwing money away. Start over and you will have a much better experience.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Who ever told u that carbon arrows aren't for you, is out there.I shoot em out of my recurve, I also shoot them out of my 2007 Martin C-4 Cougar., Also, If your are finger shooting this older cougar , try and anchor the string at the tip of your nose, make sure you feel the string on your nose, That way your anchor point will pretty much stay the same., it will help you . I know some forum smart A--, Will say cool , unless your nose grows! Again PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE May all your shots be true. always keep the wind in your face..


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

If you want to by a good bow for a good price go to google and type in ksl, when you pull up the page click on classifieds and look through there bows. You might be able to have them ship it to you. You will be a lot better off if you want to put new sights and a rest on it. Plus a step up is also good.


----------

